# Best color and gamma multipliers?



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Title says it. Just looking for opinion

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

My color multipliers I usually just make red the lowest with green being a touch more and blue a touch more than green. I don't mess with gamma though.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> My color multipliers I usually just make red the lowest with green being a touch more and blue a touch more than green. I don't mess with gamma though.


got ya, i tried to do a search, and the answers are all over the place, but i set it towards your suggestion looks better than stock-


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> got ya, i tried to do a search, and the answers are all over the place, but i set it towards your suggestion looks better than stock-


Yeah some may think it's a touch blue but for me it makes my whites nice and crisp and I like it.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

For this I really recommend just setting what looks good to you. The displays are so inconsistent that what I set may not even look remotely decent on your device. I have had 4 nexii and they have all had different color tones to the display - some really deep purple on the greys and one that looked normal if not a bit yellow in the white balance. Just play around until you find one you like.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

I agree you just have to play with it and see what looks best to you, but since you asked I'm in GLaDOS 1.27 using Ezeekel app and my settings are 160, 173, 183 -7, 0, -4 it make my whites brighter and my colors rich.

Take your fancy pants to the fancy dance


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i'm using glados 1.27 as well love this kernel, but i'm on Black Ice 31 - aka aokp 31 - and in rom control i don't see those numbers as availabilities under color multiplier and gamma settings?


----------



## Jarhezion (Mar 3, 2012)

+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> i'm using glados 1.27 as well love this kernel, but i'm on Black Ice 31 - aka aokp 31 - and in rom control i don't see those numbers as availabilities under color multiplier and gamma settings?


Each rom seems to have implemented different scales. On AOKP the gamma values are in reference to 60 so -7 0 -4 would be red 53 green 0 and blue 56. Not sure how the multipliers match up to AOKP. The gamma ones are easy as those are as the ones the other user posted are the same as stock color control implementation.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

interesting i'll have to get some info on color multipliers --


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

-40 -40 -40 lol.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> -40 -40 -40 lol.


Do you like neon green? Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Shiftyshadee said:


> View attachment 22302
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


What theme / mod is that with the notification / Nav bar?

f2e


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

fused2explode said:


> What theme / mod is that with the notification / Nav bar?
> 
> f2e


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20774-theme-carbonglass-beta-31-aokp-build-31/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah still can't find shit on color multipliers.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wade_0 (Jan 18, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good set of images to use for color calibration?


----------

